# What's out there for 26 inch (junior) bikes?



## us338386 (May 10, 2015)

My 10 year old is outgrowing his 24" and am looking to size up. He is 55" tall at the moment. We typical do 5-10 mile rides together....

So I'm looking for that dreaded in-betweener bike - looking to spend in the $700-$1,000 range. Hardtail, 1x, and light are my basic requirements.

The two I've found are the Trek Superfly 26 and Commencal Meta Junior

They're about the same price once they are shipped. Anyone have experience with either of these two? A strong reason for one over the other? I am missing other options out there? An XS women's bike?

The Commencal has 27.5" (vs 26) wheels and more fork travel, but otherwise they seem similar and the spec sheet says they're the same weight. Certainly a plus to have the LBS support on the Trek.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Without a detailed loo at the spec's I'd say things to check are the use of "current" technology. Not because it's really needed or better but because if you need to replace something or take it to the next bike.

Personally I'm still running 27.5 non-boost for example... but its getting harder to buy non-boost. Same with forks except you also have limited choice on 26" forks but more limited on "Kid weight" forks. (If you apply the rule of thumb on a adult XC fork being stiff enough for more technical riding with a kids weight)

The difference is going to be like adult 27.5 vs 29er.... 
I'm not against a 29er or boost per-se .. I don't have one as my current bike and wheels still work and I stopped growing decades ago...

When I do change I'll adopt the new standards... though I doubt at my age it will be of much benefit in riding, more about being able to buy replacements and upgrades. 

That said, for those reasons I'd be looking for a XS adult if it fits... does a 10yr old need the extra stiffness? Probably not but it opens more options.


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I think you'll struggle to find something suitable for their size even in XS without paying a premium. I've just recently changed Lewis's bike from a ripcord to a scout (with 26 wheels). have you actually tried him on one of these 26 kids bikes for size? 

you might want to check out bike-discount.de for their frame sale and build one up. 

the reach on that commecal is the same as the 24 inch transition scout. it also has pretty long cranks too.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

When my son was ten, he had outgrown his 24" bike also. I lucked out and found a brand new 15" Specialized Myka for 200 bucks. I sold off everything as all I wanted was the frame. I think I got 140 bucks for everything I sold off. 
I then built the bike into a 2x10, disc brake hardtail with Stan's wheels. It worked out great and when my son outgrew it, my buddy bought it for his wife who is 5'1" or 5'2". 
Frame was black with white graphics so my son had no idea it was a woman's frame.


----------



## us338386 (May 10, 2015)

Weird how these forums add links dynamically to your responses to generate traffic to Backcountry and Amazon.

All great points everyone (cranks, top tube size, general commisuration of this problem....) - thanks all for the feedback.

I'm not sure I've got the wherewithal to buildup something from scratch. I guess I've got a couple of months of hoping for something to pop on FB or CL that is 'close enough' or I bite the bullet on something new knowing that it will likely only last 2-3 seasons.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Considered used?

When my son got too big for a 24" a few years back, we ended up with a really nice 26" carbon Ibis Mojo SL that he's still riding at 13. There are screaming deals out there on high-end stuff that may not have all the latest buzzwords, but are still more than up to the task.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

My kid got his Jamis Dragonfly when he was nine. It was an immediate and dramatic change for him, for the better. It is 26+, and has wheels that work tubeless without fuss. Tube less is a massive benefit for a kid with pencil legs. It has a real, functional, durable Rock Shox Recon fork. The fatter tires made it so much easier for his small arms to control the bike on bumps. The extra grip made for many less scary crashes. The 11 speed budget SRAM drive train with a nice big bailout gear has made him into a climbing machine. Some of the rock and root strewn climbs he has cleared amaze me. Shimano brakes that actually work, modulate, and don't lock up when hot, also a major bonus. We completed a 21 mile winter ride together two weeks ago, and he has ridden it in the snow with surprising success. 

The things come in really small sizes with low top tubes, but they have really long seat posts. I can comfortably ride the bike below the max mark, although the fit is obviously a bit odd. That should extend the years he can use it unless he shoots up to 6'+ at 12 years. My kid loves his, and he did quite well in his race series this year. He is 10 and will be 11 in a few months. Because of the frame design, I should get 4 years on this bike. It is turning out to be a better deal than I thought.

However, the bike isn't light and it is over your budget. So ignore me since I can't follow simple directions.


----------



## Rascal Rides (Jan 27, 2015)

Frog Bikes also just announced the release of a couple new 26" youth-sized mountain bikes. They meet all your specs: MSRP $800, 1x, and 25 lbs (which isn't LIGHT but lighter than a lot of bikes in that pricerange).

https://rascalrides.com/frog-bikes-push-limits/


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Spawn Yama Jama 26" just announced this week, and should be available to order next week:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bfbkrw5A8GH/

No pricing info yet...


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

CeUnit said:


> Spawn Yama Jama 26" just announced this week, and should be available to order next week:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bfbkrw5A8GH/
> ...


Oh snap! I'm guessing this will be a KILLER bike at a nice price! Should be interesting to see what they do with the Rockstar 26" (assuming its dropping soon too). I'm really hoping they found a way to make it a light bike with a little less Enduro oriented geo than the 24". I think the Ripcord struck the best balance for a FS 24" bike. They don't make a Ripcord in that SUPREMELY awesome green tho!


----------

